# If you are CPS member, are you happy with their level of service?



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

CPS is could be potent marketing / service arm for Canon. 

Are they doing enough to keep you happy? Are you getting your money's worth. What else could they do to make you happy (even more happy)?


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2016)

I am generally happy with CPS, especially now that they have service center outside Chicago.

There are a couple of things I would like to see them do.

1. when new camera or lens comes out, allow CPS member request that canon send one to their favorite dealer. They could put your name on a specific camera and then preregister the camera to you to avoid dealers getting extra 1st ships.

2. Give CPS members first access to refurbished items or prepurchase a refurbished item.

3. Annual gift, especially for Gold and Platinum members. Could be small, hand strap, CPS rear lens cap, ...


----------



## expatinasia (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, I am very happy with them. They help me a lot, much more than I probably deserve.


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the disparity with prices and level options is far too large and that the lowest level really doesn't offer much (you get what you pay for). However with that said, when you need them they are there, with quick turnaround and excellent service. 

What I'd like to see is a better lowest level, paid minimally, perhaps $25 USD and to get something like the Gold yet with less repairs. Perhaps 3 CMS items and a 10% repair discount. 

They could save the gimmees and put the value into something with well, value.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 27, 2016)

Membership has it's privileges !!! Very happy... I get superb service and loaners all the time. I've also gotten invites to quite a few private showings here in Cali. 

Then again I've probably spent close to 50k in the last 10 years in lenses and cameras alone.


----------



## Freddie (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been a CPS Gold member since around 2004. Last year, I upgraded to Platinum. Over the last 12 years, I tried out a lot of equipment and bought more than half of the same equipment I tried out. They did send a nice laptop/messenger bag when I upgraded to Platinum. In the last few years, they've shortened the loan period for equipment from 14 days to 10 days. The loan period is door-to-door. In other words, the shipping time is included in your loan period which shortens it by two days at the beginning and by whatever time your return shipping choice takes. CPS ships the equipment to the member and the member is responsible for the return freight. That means about 6 days of testing so you have to be ready to drop everything and test, test, test or you have no chance to find out how it works. I have twice been sent defective equipment. In 2007 I was sent a 1Ds III that never produced an image without noise, no matter what. Last spring I borrowed the 400 f/2.8. I never got an image out of it that was clear. In both cases, they denied there was any problem with the equipment. I've been shooting long enough and with enough different equipment that I can definitely say the camera body and the lens were both defective. Other than those things, I have enjoyed dealing with the crew at the loaner department. I haven't renewed for this year and I'm still considering what I may do. I'm happy with Canon in general but the CPS benefits are fading fast.


----------



## pwp (Feb 27, 2016)

CPS here is unbelievably good Sydney Australia. And they're 15 minutes drive from my studio. Better still!

The existence and reputation of CPS here was probably the largest driver in my decision to give Nikon the sack in the late 1990's and switching to Canon. It's a move I've never once regretted and this certainty is built in part by the sheer quality of CPS. Nothing is too much trouble. 

No matter how good your hardware is, without mature professional support it's not a fully rounded product. Canon and CPS deliver that complete gold-plated package.

-pw


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm just a silver member, could get gold, but see no need for it. Have not used any of the benefits at all. Mainly have it to get a head start on potential repairs.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm a member in South Africa. 

CPS is free here and operates out of three major centers. Johannesburg, Cape Town and Durban. Tiering is based solely on qualifying products. (e.g. For platinum status you need 3 platinum bodies and 4 L lenses)

I'm very happy with the equipment monthly sensor cleans, annual servicing and occasional repairs as required.

For me the only disappointment is the loaner program. It seems very disorganized. I requested the 35L II last year in November and still haven't gotten access to a copy yet. I also asked for details on how the loaner program works but got no response. It's confusing that this is the state of affairs as I would think that the loaner program would be a key driver for future sales.


----------



## slclick (Feb 27, 2016)

If I think it's a year where I want to get a body cleaned and a lens or two dialed in the Gold is more than worth it. Otherwise I do Silver that year. It can bite you in the butt doing it that route with a mishap or unexpected problem.


----------

